# Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen



## Digicat (16. Juli 2009)

Servus Teichfreunde

Nachdem wir hier ja eine kleine, feine Familie sind 

Würde mich doch einmal interessieren welche Gesichter sich hinter den Usernamen verstecken 

Ich mach mal den Anfang 

 

Meine Gattin und ich, vor einem Konzert auf der Donaubühne Tulln.

Ich hoffe auf rege Beteiligung


----------



## kunisteich (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo Helmut

Da muß ich dir ja mal recht geben jeder versteckt sich halt nur hinter seinem Usernamen.
Aber ich werde dann auch mal ein Bild einstellen 



Das war in Tunesien am Strand
Meine Frau Anita und ich


----------



## KingLui (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Ich mach dann mal weiter 


Ein Bild von mir beim Grillen auf unserem Jährlichen Surfurlaub in Holland
:hai

 

P.s.: Finde die Idee super Helmut


----------



## Luna-ch (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo 

Hier ein Personenbild aus der Schweiz 

Gruss
Conny


----------



## jeanymatti (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo,

wir sind Jeany und Matti, Thyson und Malia










Hoffentlich kommen bald noch einige Koi dazu


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Servus Matti

Leider funktionieren die Links nicht .

Kannst bitte die Bilder hier direkt in den Beitrag reinstellen > wie es geht kannst meiner Signatur entnehmen.


----------



## Rhodra (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Guten Abend,
wenn ich mich auch selten zu Wort melde und auch noch gar nicht lange hier im Forum bin,möchte ich mich auch gern mal zeigen

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## maritim (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

meine wenigkeit
 
meine ulla
 
unser hund pierote


----------



## scholzi (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

 Leute....das ist ja mal ne geile Idee
Ich:
 
und mein Schatz


----------



## Aristocat (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!
Das bin ich


----------



## Martina und Uwe (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Guten Morgen zusammen,Helmut hast wieder mal ne geile Idee gehabt da mach ich auch mit,das sind meine zwei lieblings Frauen und das einzige Bild wo ich mit meiner Martina zu sehen bin ist ein Bild von unserer Hochzeit .

MfG Martina und Uwe


----------



## HHoheluft (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Bilder vom Teich kommen auch noch, aber das bin erstmal ich ...

Gruß aus Hamburg,

Björn


----------



## Birkauer (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo Leute!

So, dann will ich auch mal.
Mit einer Frau kann ich leider nicht dienen. 
Ich bin Single. Vielleicht findet sich ja hier noch jemand?


----------



## Trautchen (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo, ich mach´auch mit, obwohl ich mich seit einiger Zeit ja schon nicht mehr verstecke ... 

Also dat bin iche:


----------



## Lonicera (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Und das bin Ich beim Angeln..


----------



## Casybay (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Prima Idee, da ist es nicht ganz so anonym.
lG
Carmen


----------



## Jürgen-V (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

hi
also ich dann auch.
 

aber nicht gleich das sabbern anfangen ankelein.hihi


----------



## Clovere (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

hab leider nur das eine Foto von uns beiden. Aber Avatar zählt ja auch


----------



## Trautchen (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*



Jürgen-V schrieb:


> aber nicht gleich das sabbern anfangen ankelein.hihi



... wenn ich in Dein Alter komme vielleicht, aber jetzt noch nicht ...


----------



## JoergK (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

nun denn....

das bin ich.

 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## jochen (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo,

na denn...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Find ich  - mach ich mit


----------



## unicorn (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Ingo und ich


----------



## Mercedesfreund (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

hier seht Ihr Werner, ..und seine Gudrun


----------



## Eugen (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Falls es User gibt, die mich immer noch nicht kennen 

Here I am :



 

Nein,nicht mit meiner Frau 
Ein Foto aus Rieste 
"Kulmbeach meets Lindelbeach near Eismeer"


----------



## Oliver (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hi,

dann schließe ich mich mal an.
Finde die Idee klasse.


----------



## foja (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Das bin ich Focko alias FOJA


----------



## Redlisch (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Sodele dann will ich auch mal,

wie ich feststellen musste bin ich meistens hinter der Kamera, nur von hinten zu sehen, liege irgendwo drunter oder im Rennkombi 

Aber hier habe ich doch noch ein neueres Foto vom Jahreswechsel gefunden 

 

Links meine Frau Karin, rechts bin ich zu sehen ...

Axel


----------



## Zottel (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Klasse Idee.
Mein Mann Egon und ich auf Kloster Andechs und unsere Grosse Schweizer Sennenhündin Fine.


----------



## Digicat (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Servus

Ich freue mich sehr das Ihr Euch so zahlreich zeigt 

Jetzt kann man sich vorstellen, wer hinter den Nicks steckt .....

Bin über die Resonanz begeistert ........ 

Weiter so .....


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Na, das nenn' ich doch eine gute Idee...
Mein Mann, Harald, und ich... im letzten Jahr, als wir uns getraut haben
Eva-Maria


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Nette Idee, Helmut 

Da steuer ich mal meinen Goldschatz
Silvia und mich in bester Caipi-Laune bei 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Na dann will ich auch mal 

<----- Das bin ich !  

und wer die zweite Hälfte des Bildes sucht klickt [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/1/]hier[/URL].

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## holly1357 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

hi,

und das bin ich...

gruß holly


----------



## HaMaKi (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

puh, hab ein Bild mit uns beiden zusammen gefunden; 
Harry und ich (völlig platt nach einer 7stündigen Wanderung durch den französischen Canyon du Verdon)


----------



## Bordersuse (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Und das ist Suse mit Border = Bordersuse


----------



## vision noisia (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo und Grüße aus dem Westerwald!
Tom Tini Jady Aika Elly


----------



## Annett (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hi.

Das Bild ist zwar schon an anderer Stelle im Forum zu sehen, aber dann eben nochmal hier - kurz und bündig:
 
Joachim + Annett (am schönsten Tag, schon leicht geschafft.... )



Beste Grüße

Joachim & Annett


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hei, dann will ich auchmal...
Biotopfanmoni
überm großen Teich vor dem kleinen Wasserfall





VG Biotopfan


----------



## Inken (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Moin!

Und das bin ich...
 
... im Juni 09 beim TT bei Doris und Erwin.


----------



## katja (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

ich mach auch mit, wobei mich ja schon einige kennengelernt haben


----------



## Dr.J (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Na gut, wenn es sein muß 

 

Dagmar und ich


----------



## Thundergirl (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Na dann will ich auch mal...

Ich mit meinem Patenhund Bac.


----------



## inge50 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo,

hier ein Bild von Uli und mir beim letzten TT

  

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Pammler (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

"Selbstfotographie"


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Servus

Mal wieder in Erinnerung rufen 

Und Danke an die bisherigen Teilnehmer


----------



## resa51 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo zusammen,

dann will ich mich auch mal einreihen

 

Das bin ich mit meiner Sigrid


----------



## marcus18488 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo an alle

Die Idee find ich echt super. 

 

Wenn ich mal nicht im Wald oder am Teich bin

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## SteffiB (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Das bin ich


----------



## Petra (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Na dann will ich auch mal.

Das bin ich mit unseren Hund Copito.


----------



## zickenkind (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo und guten Abend,

dann wollen wir auch mal, nur das eigendliche Zickenkind ist halt ein 4´Beiner.
Na und links von mir meine bessere HÄLFTE die meine Unternehmungen absegnet, hihihihihihihihi


 
Manuela (Manu) + Michael

 
meine Namensgeberin (Anuschka)


----------



## Testpilot (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Schöne Idee, da bin ich dabei


----------



## Doris (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallihallo

Das sind der Graubart48 und ich

 

aufgenommen vor 2 Jahren im Zoom Erlebnispark
Dorthin  haben wir vom TT bei Astrid und Thorsten einen Abstecher gemacht
​


----------



## klaus e (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Na wenn das so ist,
eigentlich gibt's von mir gar keine Fotos, weil ich mir die Kamera sonst immer selbst vor den Kopp halte ...
Aber hier ist eines


----------



## Lichti (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo,

das ist der neue vom Niederrhein......mit den beiden Bauhelfern "Cindy& Joy"

Klasse Idee mit den Bildern


----------



## chriskoi (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Und der neue jünglich Stellt nun auch einmal ein Foto von sich hinein Bilder des Teiches folgen so schnell wie möglich (die gute alte Zeit und Lust fehlt)..


Liebe Grüße ausm Norden


----------



## SteffiB (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hab mir mal kurz alle Fotos angeguckt - offenbar muss ich auch langsam mal heiraten 

EDIT: Oder einen Hund kaufen


----------



## marcus18488 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Ist doch Interessant, wenn man mal die Gesichter der user sieht. 

Aber gleich heiraten? Oder einen Hund? 

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## newbee (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Na dann will ich auch mal

Hier mit meiner kleinen Luna

und das sind unsere zwei Schoßhunde

 

 



SteffiB schrieb:


> Hab mir mal kurz alle Fotos angeguckt - offenbar muss ich auch langsam mal heiraten
> 
> EDIT: Oder einen Hund kaufen


Tja dann mach mal  und dann gibt eson


----------



## Henkkaas (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

.... ih auch 



<------- da und unten


----------



## robsig12 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Das bin ich beim Elsterangrief am Teich:smoki


----------



## SteffiB (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hübsches Gesicht, Robert!


----------



## kleenerMicha (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

So, dann will ich auch mal.....

 
das bin ich....

 
Das ist meine Verlobte Jasmin und unsere Tochter Shirin....

 
Und hier Shirin mal alleine...


----------



## KingLui (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Dann will ich das hier nochmal nach Oben schieben !


Puh Fertig!


----------



## anju (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo an alle,

na dann zeig ich mich auch mal.

Lg Andrea

Das Bild zeig mich beim Tagestripp vom Schwarzwald in den Elsass.

Edit by Dr.J: Doppelpost gelöscht


----------



## mamawu (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Ja - guter Tipp, Helmut. Da bin dabei!

Und weil ich ja auch so ein gaaaaaanz kleines bisschen eitel bin, noch eins ohne Belagerung, Sichtblockade durch Lesebrille und überhaupt insgesamt deutlich weniger angespannt.

(Jetzt bin ich ja mal echt neugierig, ob das Foto auch jemandem bekannt vorkommt ...)

Liebe Grüße aus dem Münsterland
Marion


----------



## MarkusB. (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo,

wollen uns der tollen Idee natürlich anschließen!!

Das bin ich (Markus) mit meiner besseren hälfte Marika auf einer Party!!

Unseren Joschi seht ihr ja auf der linken Seite!!:smoki

LG
Markus


----------



## Tatjana (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hey das ja super interessant!

Dann wollen wir auch mal einen Blick hinter die Kulissen zulassen ;-)

 

 

 

Viele liebe Grüße aus Waltrop

Tatjana & Kay mit Diva & Milli


----------



## Conqueror (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Ok, bin ich dabei.

Natürlich ein Foto beim Teichbau (da lacht er noch ... später legt sich dann die Stirn in Runzeln angesichts der braunen Brühe im Teich
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24210

Liebe Grüße,
Hans


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

nach oben schieb  irgendwie fehlen mir hier auch noch ein paar Stammuser


----------



## CrimsonTide (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

So, dann werd ich uns auch mal vorstellen ... bin zwar noch nicht sooo lange hier dabei, lese aber mittlerweile sehr gern, häufig, dauernd und mit Begeisterung.

Gestatten, wir sind aus dem Süden Österreichs (Klagenfurt am Wörthersee): meine Frau Darja (Koseform Dasha, gebürtige Russin), unser Sohn Nikita (ja, das ist ein typischer russischer Männername!) und ich, Aaron.


----------



## elkop (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

meine herren,
da weiß man ja nit, wer da schöner ist. die leute in unserem superforum oder die viechaln. eine wahre pracht 
elke leider ka passendes foddo hat, aber ich werds nachholen. bin ja jetzt friedhofsblond (färben gfreit mi nimma), des muss am foto echt gut kommen


----------



## kleinmolli70 (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

ok und das sind wir ...


----------



## Maik2237 (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

So dann wollen wir auch mal!

Mein Chef  und ich,
und die beiden die dafür sorgen das der __ Reiher hier nicht landet .
gruss Maik und Denny


----------



## Vera44 (11. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

OK dann trau ich mich auch!


----------



## Torfkop (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

So nun auch mal mein Gesicht:


----------



## schrope (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Sehr schöne Idee!

Das sind ich und meine Freundin in Kroatien 2009.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## delphi10 (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo Teichfreunde(innen)
Ist gar nicht so einfach Fotos zu finden, auf denen man selber drauf ist.
Links aus Mumbai/India und rechts aus Xian/China. Sonst hätte ich nur noch das Eisbärfell mit dem Baby drauf - das wollt ihr nicht sehen..
Gruß Helge


----------



## toschbaer (26. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo,

wir sind     

--------------Susanne-------------Friedhelm am PC



 

Ich beim Hobby (Frühjahrsputz)

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## schildow (8. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo alle zusammen, hier auch von mir und meiner bessern Hälfte ein Bild aus dem Urlaub (sächische Schweiz) Gruß aus Scildow, Bernd


----------



## edgarberz (31. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo Helmut

Eine super Idee von Dir 

Meine Frau Brigitte u. ich im Türkeiurlaub

Wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr

     LG
     Edgar


----------



## Dr.J (31. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Wasserfall bei Manavgat. So ein Foto gibbet es von uns auch. :smoki


----------



## Digicat (1. März 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Mal nach oben schieb ...


----------



## clematis (1. März 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde, bin seit Ende des letzten Jahres auch im Forum Mitglied.
War bisher stets stiller Teilhaber und finde die Idee von Digicat einfach super.
Also auch ein Grund für mich mal "Guten Tag" zu sagen. 
Liebe Grüsse    Birgit


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. März 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*



Digicat schrieb:


> Mal nach oben schieb ...



=> ich gebe zu  ich habe diesen Beitrag im Jahr 2009 garnicht gesehen 

dann will ich auch mal zeigen, wer an der anderen Seite der Hundeleine hängt...


----------



## laolamia (2. März 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

icke mit kind und kegel



 

gruss marco


----------



## Thomy67 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

gute Idee da mach ich mit 

sich Welt-offen zeigt


----------



## dieMuckels (24. März 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

na dann.....

hier mein Mann und ich mit unserer Muckel-Rasselbande


----------



## Marlowe (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Ihr Lieben!


Kaum bin ich `mal eine "kurze" Zeit nicht auf der schönen HP,
schon sehe ich viele neue Usernamen.

Obwohl meine Band-HP mein Antlitz enthält, nun doch noch ein Bild in "zivil".


Herzlichst,


Sir Marlowe


----------



## pichu (12. Apr. 2010)

ok dann will ich auch mal 
 
p.s mein mann martin und ich (ela) im ägypten urlaub


----------



## dobifan (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Zwar erst seit heute dabei, aber das bin ich:Ist zwar etwas älter das Bild, aber die Frau und das Auto sind noch die gleichen ;-) Ich hab nur ein bisschen mehr graue Haare bekommen ;-)


----------



## hoboo34 (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

So, dann will ich mich auch mal verewigen. 
(Heute abend mal guggen ob ich noch was besseres an Bildmaterial finde) 

 

Urlaub am Lago Maggiore (CH)

  

LUCY (Havaneser-Dame) als Welpe (Aug. 08) und heute....

 

LUCY und WASHINGTON auf ihrem Lieblingsplatz (mein Schreibtisch)​


----------



## shareck (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Moin Moin 

Schöne Grüße aus Nortrup :smoki


----------



## KlausS. (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo
Meiner einer


----------



## Büffel (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*


so das ist der Büffel (Martin)      
Grüße aus Sennestadt


----------



## Garfield (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo,

die meisten von euch zeigen sich beim Urlaub, Spazierengehen, Heiraten , Nichtstun usw
Was seid ihr doch für faule Säcke.

Hier bin ich beim Schuften am Teich.


----------



## laolamia (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

wenn du mal hilfe brauchst sag bescheid


----------



## Fluni81 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

..und hier ist die Verantwortliche für meinen Nickname, Fluni..meine Kanickeldame

 


Und das ist die Antje


----------



## Digicat (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Mensch Antje ist das Kaninchen süß 

Und Danke das du auch mitgemacht hast  ... Fesch ....


----------



## Fluni81 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

..joa, meine Graumaus is schon schnuckelig
Das Bild von mir ist sogar brandaktuell von heute


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Schön die Rentier (oder Reh-) verrückte mal zu sehen 
Schöner Hase


----------



## Fluni81 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Schön die Rentier (oder Reh-) verrückte mal zu sehen
> Schöner Hase





...


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Dekokugelverrückte habe ich vergessen 

*duck und weg* 

Und jetzt wieder back to topic


----------



## nihoeda (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Halli Hallöschen ,
nun wollen wir uns auch mal zeigen 
einmal der Dirk meine bessere Seite



und dann kommt meine Wenigkeit :smoki (zur Weihnachtsfeier )


----------



## Skopp1 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

 Hallo,

wollte mich auch mal zeigen, das bin ich und meine Hexe.


----------



## Pammler (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

[OT]Ist das Bild 2 Jahre alt oder das Datum falsch eingestellt?
   [/OT]


----------



## Skopp1 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Dieses Bild ist sehr aktuell, ca 4 Wochen alt. Hab gar nicht gemerkt daß da ein Datum angezeigt wird, stimmt jedenfalls nicht.

Herzliche Grüße

Sanne


----------



## MarioNino (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Na da mach ich selbstverfreilich auch mit 

That´s me 

LG Mario


----------



## MadDog (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

die Idee finde ich super. Also dieses bis ich


----------



## ollifrog (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Von wegen faule Säcke beim nichts tun, Urlaub usw. hier extra für faulen Kater Garfield hab ich mich beim Training ablichten lassen:


----------



## monnymaker (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Ja und nun auch Bilder von uns.........


Liebe Grüße aus Berlin

Marcus und Micky


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*



ollifrog schrieb:


> Von wegen faule Säcke beim nichts tun, Urlaub usw. hier extra für faulen Kater Garfield hab ich mich beim Training ablichten lassen:
> Anhang anzeigen 65305



also ich seh nicht viel von Dir


----------



## laolamia (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

moin!

rennst du hinter jemandem her der dir die schuhe geklaut hat? :smoki

gruss lao


----------



## ollifrog (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Na gut ihr habt gewonnen...
Dann regt euch aber nicht auf dass ich so ernst guck (wenn man mir die Schuhe klaut)
Find von mir immer nur Fotos auf denen ich total ernst aussehe oder Krimassen ziehe...irgendwas mach ich falsch :?
   Ach ja: Barfußlaufen ist förderlich für die Fußmuskulatur, versucht das mal paar km auf dem Rasen, oder am Strand...(im Joggingtempo) dann seht ihr mal wie sehr sich eure Füßlein an die Luxusschuhe gewöhnt haben


----------



## Fluni81 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

..ichh ab aber auch schon gedacht, das das auf der Laufbahn da wehtun muß, oder?


----------



## ollifrog (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Ja, barfuß schaff ich das auf der Tartanbahn auch nicht lange...aber auf dem Bild hatte ich eben schon Tempoläufe in Spikes hinter mir, da freuen sich die Füße wenn sie wieder an die Luft dürfen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

, ob ernst oder anders ist doch wurscht - hauptsache man bringt den Mut auf und zeigt sich als Forumsuser


----------



## Momo-M (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Da mach ich doch auch mal mit  Hab den Thread grad erst entdeckt 

Das bin nun also ich mit meinem Wauz "Eberhart"


----------



## Fluni81 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Eberhart find ich gut..hab nen Hammi der Herrmann heißt


----------



## Momo-M (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Er sollte einen Namen kriegen den kein anderer Hund hat, ich glaub das ist mir gelungen :-D Gerufen wird er aber meist Ebi, wenn ich Eberhart rufe weiss er schon genau : "OH,OH"


----------



## Redlisch (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Ist wohl immer so ...

Unser String weis auch wenn ich Mr.Stringer (aus Miss Marple) sage ist es besser schnell nach frauchen zu laufen, da ich dann die nächste Schandtat (riesen Loch) entdeckt habe


----------



## paarhamm (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Nun Gut da wir hier auch ganz neu sind wollen wir uns auch recht freundlich zeigen

wir kommen aus der Zentrale unserem Landes in Hamm

Unser vorhaben ist ja den ganzen Garten zu einem Schwimmteich in diesem oder nächsten Jahr umzubauen

Gruß Elke und Uwe


----------



## Sven Horstedt (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Das bin ich aber hab mich ja eh nicht so versteckt ^^

<------------




lg sven


----------



## kleinefische (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Moin Helmut,
schöne Idee...ich mach auch mit !!
Dies sind Nina und ich.
Viele Grüße aus dem Norden,
Sabine


----------



## tague (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

hallo,
da muss ich dabeisein - günter bei der arbeit!


----------



## danyvet (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

oh, mich frisst der Neid, hast du aber viele Seekannen :shock


----------



## pälzer (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

yahhoohooo

bin dann auch mal dabei

und andere hobbys auch noch


----------



## scholzi (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hi Daniel....
Ein feuerspuckender schwarzer Ritter auf einem Ponny .........(Ich hoffe du verstehst Spass)
:willkommen hier im Forum....


----------



## pälzer (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

huhu ...

daniel war der nette mensch der das foto gemacht hat 

meine wenigkeit schimpft sich maik ;-)

grüßle hihi


----------



## danyvet (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Damit ihr mich am FTT gleich erkennen könnt, will ich mich auch mal zeigen. Einmal mit offenen Haaren und einmal mit hochgesteckten Haaren, weil ich noch nicht weiß, wie ich am FTT erscheinen werd 
An meinem Lieblingsplatzer  man beachte die farbliche Abstimmung des T-Shirts mit der Seerose 
  

und hier nochmal mit Hillary, die ja auch zum FTT kommen wird


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Servus Dany

Das dritte Bild ist herzallerliebst 

Hillary komplett "weggetreten" (relaxed) ..... kenn ich auch von unseren Miezen


----------



## ADI*** (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo zusammen,
na dann wollen wir uns auch mal vorstellen. Bin ja heute erst auf dieses tolle Forum gestoßen.
Die Bilder zeigen uns beide - Adi und Clausi   

und unsere Mädels, 
    
drei Jack Russel Mädchen. Anja die Mama und die Töchter Aika und Barbie
Die Fische und die anderen Teichbewohner sind ja in den Alben schon dargestellt.
Unsere Vögel und was wir sonst noch so machen ist ja auch auf unserer HP zu sehen.
http://adiundclausi.npage.de
liebe Grüsse aus dem Frankenland
Adi (Lothar)


----------



## robertgreiner (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal "Reeeespeeeeekt" an diese Community und vor allem auch an Helmut "Digicat", der dieses Thema gestartet hat.

Bin erst seit diesem Jahr auf dieses Forum gestossen, wegen Teichplanung, schlau lesen etc. Je mehr ich ich stöbere, desto besser wird es.
"Teichverrückte" scheinen ein paar sympatische Gene zu verbinden!

Also, mache ich gerne mit und stelle "uns" mal vor.
Wenn ich in einem Beitrag von "wir" schreibe dann sind gemeint:
Sylli, Chris und Robert
 

Hier stehen wir auf dem Loreleyfelsen am Rhein und holen uns Anregungen für einen Bachlauf 
 

Zum Thema "Teich" gibt es weitere Infos im Forum.
Kurze Vorstellung: in diesem Beitrag
Bilder vom Teichbau: Im Useralbum

Als Ausgleich zum stressigen Beruf, Schule, Alltag, lieben wir es mit milliardenschwerer Technik (haben die Amis bezahlt und heißt GPS)
versteckte Schätze in der Natur zu suchen. (genannt Geocaching) 
guckst Du hier:  Homepage

Das Schöne daran ist die Verbindung von Natur, Spannung und Technik.
Und für Kiddis die keine Lust auf Spaziergänge haben - ideal
Oft verbinden wir dieses Hobby auch mit Unternehmungen und Reisen, da es diese Spezies von "Verrückten" weltweit gibt
Gerne hängen wir auch mal im Garten ab, laden Freunde ein, geniessen das Plätschern des Wasserlaufes am Terrassenteich und Grillen oder Klönen bei einem Glas __ Wein.

....ach so ...Mizies haben wir auch 3 Stück...1 Kater und 2 Katzen ;-)


Viele Grüße aus Uerdingen
Robert


----------



## danielrade4ever (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

So nun will ich auch mal ich bin ganz neu hier und habe noch nicht so viel geschrieben aber das liegt mehr daran das ich immer mit lese und lerne und noch nicht so viel dazu sagen kann. Aber ich lerne täglich dazu und sammel meine erfahrungen.

Und hier bin ich danielrade4ever
 

Schöne grüßen aus dem Norden 
Daniel


----------



## jolantha (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Wollte die Seite mal wieder in Erinnerung bringen 
und stelle euch auch mein "bestes Stück " Erwin mit vor, mein Schutz und Wachhund ---- ich beschütze und
bewache ihn


----------



## eva rena (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo Helmut,
gerne reihe ich mich in die Familie der Teichfreunde mit Foto ein.
Gruß
eva rena


----------



## Limnos (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Dann will ich mich auch mal optisch vorstellen !


----------



## allegra (4. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Vorstellung mit Gesicht - gute Idee.


----------



## Nikolai (4. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*



dann will ich auch mal

       

Das bin ich, meine bessere Hälfte und meine ganze Bande letztes Jahr auf dem Steihuder Meer


----------



## Koiwahn (4. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Aber HALLO ,da mach ich auch mit.
Unser  Shiva, meine bessere Hälfte Cordula,die auch ein ist und ich, auch ein  mit drei B davor2 und unsere zwei Jungs Daniel und Tobias auch mit drei B davor.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

..okay ich oute mich auch mal. 
Da ich selbst allerdings kaum von mir (gescheite  ) Fotos habe gibts ein Foto, das bereits 2 Jahre alt ist. Besser wie nix.


----------



## Koipaar (23. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

... wird Zeit, dass wir uns auch endlich zeigen. Die Fotos wurden 2009 auf Rügen gemacht.

  

Die besten Weihnachtsgrüße von Christoph und Antje


----------



## Joachim (23. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo,

schön wieder ein paar mehr Gesichter. 

@Daniel
Ein FSB? (FreiwilligesSelbstBildnis)  ... und: dein Kaktus hat ja ne skoliose, da musste noch dran arbeiten.


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*



Joachim schrieb:


> @Daniel
> Ein FSB? (FreiwilligesSelbstBildnis)  ...



Manchmal staune ich auch über mich selbst


----------



## Highway (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo Helmut,

bin heute auf diese Einträge gestoßen und wir reihen uns gerne ein. Eine tolle Idee, so lernt man auch die anderen Liebhaber und Benutzer etwas besser kennen 

Wir, das sind mein  Roswitha, Ich (Uwe), unser Sohn Dominik und unsere drei anderen *Haustierchen* Gizmo, Sammi und Kitty.

Bitte macht weiter so, ist ein Supertolles Forum !


----------



## ron (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Na,

dann bin ich auch mal dran. Muss natürlich ein Schneebild sein. Ich und meine Freundin Jutta auf den Skier

 

LG

Ron


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

*nach oben schieb* 

da langsam die Saisonzeit beginnt und hier wieder einiges los ist, würden sich sicher viele User sehr freuen wenn sich auch die neuen Mitglieder mal zeigen würden


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo alle zusammen,

damit Ihr wisst, mit wem Ihr schreibt hier einfach mal ein paar Bilder.


 
Meine Tochter

 
Hundi und ich (am Teich...)

 
Hundi und ich

Grüße 


Thomas


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Ich auch den so oder so bin ich so wie so schon ein Unikart :cigar Grüsse Reiner :gdaumen


----------



## Frankia (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

...........na dann wirds Zeit, dass ich (wir) uns auch einmal vorstellen

mein Oldtimer Lanz-Bulldog............

unser 2. Wohnsitz "Frankia".............

und unser Enkel als professioneller Baggerfahrer............


----------



## ina1912 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

hallo zusammen!

das ist ja ne gute idee mit den bildern, hier bin ich mit meinem sohn beim bau unseres pflanzenteiches vor zwei jahren und letzten minat beim turnier minikicker gegen spielermamas...
lg ina


----------



## Uschi (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Da mache ich auch gerne mit
 
Das bin ich mit meinen beiden Schätzen Amy und Bijou
 Amy mit Kater Sphinx
 Kitty
 und Gismo


----------



## sprinter616 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Morgen!

Wollten uns nun hier auch mal einklinken und uns outen!!!

Zuerst meine bessere Hälfte Tatjana(Hilde) und dann ich!!!

Grüße aus Mudersbach


----------



## Ramera (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

na dann mach ich das auch mal hier mein mann und ich.

das letzte bild ist aktuell ich jetzt mit dunklen haaren*zwinkert*
und letzte bild ist unser rocky er wird nächste woche 13 jahre

lg
ramera


----------



## DucatiMarkus (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

ich und da Calli


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Dann will ich auch mal ...

 

Mein Mann und ich 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

da ich meistens für die Fotos hier zuständig bin, ists schwer ein Foto mit mir drauf zu finden.. hab da nur ein Foto mit Töchterlein am Tag nach der Geburt und das Hochzeitsfoto


----------



## blackbird (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hi zusammen. 
Dann zeig ich mich auch mal...
 



Moonlight schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal ...
> Mein Mann und ich
> Mandy


Dich kenn ich ja schon 

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*



blackbird schrieb:


> Dich kenn ich ja schon



Stimmt ich Dich auch 

Mandy


----------



## Gunnar (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hab mir den Thread grad angeschaut.
Tolle Idee.
Möchte mich hier anschließen, wobei der NIK Name nicht abweichend ist.
Alles Fotos aus dem Tropical Island vom April 2012.
Wir - die kleine Familie, unser Sohn und ich.


----------



## Bambus Mami (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Alles klar! Ich mach auch mit!
Auf unserem Ostfrieslandurlaub......

Bambus Mami mit Sprösslingen


----------



## Oberurschel (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

So eine nette Idee!!
Da mach ich auch mit!

Beste Grüße aus der Bayrischen Landeshauptstadt 
Anja

PS: Das sind mal meine vierbeinigen Mitbewohner....und ich.


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Wenn alle machen, will ich auch


----------



## lotta (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

jaaaaa 
was für ne tolle idee !!!
super, dass dieses thema nochmal aktuell geworden ist.
na, da mache ich doch  glatt auch noch mit:
da es schwer ist, überhaupt ein foto von mir zu finden (ich stehe leider immer hinter der kamera)
gibts eins mit hund lotta ;-) 
grüße sabine


----------



## muh.gp (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Habe den Thread durch Zufall entdeckt und habe nur ein aktuelles Urlaubsfoto ladbar...

 

Einfach immer was mit Wasser... im Urlaub segeln und surfen... zu Hause jetzt endlich der Teich!


----------



## ReinerG (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Why not, tolle Idee!!
Hier sind mein Liesken und ich. Spät gefreit, nie bereut!
Das war vor 2 Jahren, sehen aber auch heute noch ganz passabel aus, denke ich mal 

Gruß
Reiner


----------



## lotta (18. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

hallo,
um das ganze noch einmal zu beleben, 
stelle ich noch ein aktuelleres foto von mir ein.
rom, vor 2 wochen.
vielleicht kann ich den einen oder anderen damit noch einmal motivieren, sich auch zu trauen...
 angelika?


----------



## Sternenstaub (18. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

hast gewonnen!


----------



## lotta (18. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

supi, danke


----------



## hollenowa (19. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo,
werd mich dann jetzt auch dem Gruppenzwang unterwerfen.
Meine erste Kürbisernte.

Grüße aus Schwerin 

Holger


----------



## jerutki (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

habe gerade diesen Thread entdeckt.
Da ich in einem Thread meinen Schwimmteich vorstelle, der dieses Jahr fertig werden soll,
stelle ich mich hier auch kurz vor.

Grüße aus Masuren
Carsten


----------



## lotta (15. März 2013)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hei Ihr,
will sich nicht mal wieder jemand der ALTEN oder NEUEN outen?
wäre doch schön, mal wieder neue Gesichter
zu entdecken


----------



## Listiger_Lurch (15. März 2013)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hier werde ich wie fast taeglich von den Rainbow Lorikeets ueberfallen.


----------



## danyvet (16. März 2013)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

jetzt bin ich aber schon ein bissi neidisch.....  
überhaupt jetzt, wo es bei uns so a....kalt ist...


----------



## Listiger_Lurch (16. März 2013)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Mir ist Waerme auch lieber als Kaelte, trotzdem freue ich mich schon auf den australischen Winter.
Sechs heisse Monate am Stueck reichen.


----------



## max171266 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Na dann werde ich auch mal

Das ist meine süße Tochter und meiner einer  im Urlaub 

Gruss Manfred


----------



## bayernhoschi (18. März 2013)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Bildupdate


----------



## einfachichKO (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Na das ist ja mal ne schöne Idee und stelle auch gleich von mir ein Bild ein...beim Teich buddeln...


----------



## Michael H (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

So dann will ich auch mal ....

Ist ein Bild vom Urlaub in Kroatien mit meiner kleinen Cheffin......


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hi Micha
Schickes Bild, ich hab auch so ne süsse Cheffin..., die jetzt 4 Jahre wird... und 2 mal Weihnachten und Geburtstag und Ostern feiert... 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## HWWanlo (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Na,ich bin ja  links zu sehen,
aber hier dann auch mal die andere Seite
 

Grüße aus Mönchengladbach

Herbert


----------



## lotta (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

  Toll, dass sich auch einige Neue , hier outen
finde ich echt klasse


----------



## dragsterrobby (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Meine liebe Frau und ich.


----------



## jolantha (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Günter, Raucherkneipe ??????    oder älteres Bild ???????


----------



## dragsterrobby (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Ist beim Brasilianer, Brunch in Hamburg Harburg gewesen vor ca. 4 Jahren.
Ich denke es war die Raucherabteilung.


----------



## Ratoncito (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hei,

das war mal `ne gute Idee 

Hier sind wir:

einmal im Kalten
 
und einmal im schön Warmen 
 

Mehr Sonne Sand und Meer gibt es hier:

Sonne, Sand und Meer

Noch ein schönes Wochenende - Wolfgang


----------



## Lord47 (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo Forris,

Meine Wenigkeit, mit Ehefrau, Kinder und mein Teich.

Gruß Lord


----------



## ADI*** (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
Bilder kann ich leider von diesem Rechner nicht einstellen, aber die Links zu meinen Homepagen:

Es gab bereits einen Beitrag hier ... 
Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen | Seite 14
_Und das Thema heist "Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen" - für alles andere Bitte zB. in "Mein Teich und ich" weiter machen. Danke.  ( 4 Links entfernt ) Joachim_


----------



## libsy (11. Mai 2014)

Da ich nun auch schon eine Weile hier bin, meine Wenigkeit.


----------



## _didi_ (11. Mai 2014)

Tach...


----------



## Uwe.SH (11. Mai 2014)

Moin moin

Hier bin ich

Einen schönen Sonntag
LG Uwe


----------



## Joachim (11. Mai 2014)

coole Zuckertüte ...  

@Uwe.SH 
Wie ein Seitenarm der Elbe schauts nicht aus - aber alles besser als morgen, Montag, arbeiten ...


----------



## lotta (11. Mai 2014)

Ich schieb nochmal, 
ich finde diesen Thread, ganz besonders nett 
Der sollte nie in Vergessenheit geraten,
so schön, dass er wieder aktiviert wurde .
Mich findet Ihr, auf Seite 17... Juli 2012
Aber ok, ich hänge noch ein aktuelles Bild, mit dran
 
upps
 na, dann eben ein Andermal


----------



## Uwe.SH (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo

@ Joachim
Das ist der Rio Momon, ein Nebenarm vom Rio Amazonas.
Nicht einfach da bei 80 % Luft. und 30 C (morgens 9:30 Uhr 45 C in der Sonne)


----------



## Eddy (14. Mai 2014)

Sonja und ich plus eddy der Hund


----------



## anz111 (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo!

Ein Foto vom Betriebsausflug in Rom....wie man sieht nach eher durchzechter Nacht 

  

LG Oliver


----------



## Kamilah (15. Mai 2014)

Oh, den Thread habe ich bisher wohl immer ignoriert.
Das bin dann also ich


----------



## biber70 (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo das bin ich bei meiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung


----------



## charly41 (27. Mai 2014)

*: Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!
Das bin ich


----------



## lotta (30. Sep. 2014)

Wäre es nicht mal wieder schön,
wenn neue Fotos von bisher noch unsichtbaren Usern dazu kämen?
.
.
.
... also schieb
LG Bine


----------



## Petta (1. Okt. 2014)

Das bin ich,aber das ist ja schon bekannt


----------



## jolantha (1. Okt. 2014)

Na, ich hab hier auch schon eins, aber älter .
Dann mal ein Neueres


----------



## Tinky (2. Okt. 2014)

Moin!
Habe ca. 500 Fotos auf dem Phone und genau 1 auf dem ich zu sehen bin...daher:

Gruß Bastian


----------



## Autumnx (3. Okt. 2014)

Moin....
Schöne Idee....


----------



## Lord47 (22. Okt. 2014)

Sehr spät aber noch nicht zu spät. Foto mit meinem Deutsch Kurzhaar Jagdhund LORD.


----------



## jolantha (11. Dez. 2014)

Gibts denn seit Oktober keine neuen Teichler mehr ??


----------



## Lyliana (30. März 2015)

haha, das ist ja eine lustige Aktion. 

Nun denn,

Das Haus Lyliana
  Mein Mann und Junior -  schick und elegant
  Noch mal wir drei - das etwas andere Hobby
    und unsere Maus, damit das Geschlechter-Gleichgewicht nicht auseinander fällt.

Ja das sind wir. Verrückt, Chaotisch ....


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. März 2015)

Auf den Bildern ist zu sehen, daß Ihr das Leben genießt. Drum macht weiter so.


----------



## Clovere (30. März 2015)

das sind wir ...mit einem Teil unseres anderen Hobbys


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. März 2015)

Meinst sicher den Mann in rot  neben Dir.
Cooles Hobby


----------



## Clovere (30. März 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Meinst sicher den Mann in rot  neben Dir.



der Mann in Rot bin ich


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. März 2015)

Oh je... probiert einfach neue Hobbys aus.


----------



## Tottoabs (30. März 2015)

Ist noch geringfügig Platz für eine Teicherweiterung.


----------



## troll20 (30. März 2015)

Den Platz für den Filterkeller hast ja schon abgesteckt  siehe Bild
  
LG René


----------



## lotta (30. März 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> haha, das ist ja eine lustige Aktion.
> 
> Nun denn,
> 
> ...



Hey Lyliana,
schön zu sehen, von wem ich neulich per PN angeschrieben und aufgeklärt wurde.
Ihr  begeistert Euch für "Mittelalterliches Treiben"?

Ich habe auch jahrelang mit meiner Töpferei, meinen Produkten,
samt Mann, 2 Mädels und 2 Hunden,
auf ähnlichen Festivitäten
genauso verkleidet  teilgenommen.
Ganz liebe Grüße Bine


----------



## Lyliana (30. März 2015)

Hey BIne,

Ja wir interessieren uns für die Leidenschaft "Mittelalteriches Treiben" .. mehr oder weniger auch aus dem Grund, da wir an die "alten Götter" Glauben und lieben einfach die Atmosphäre auf den kleineren familiären Märkten. 

Freut mich das ich dir neulich helfen konnte. 

Liebe Grüße
Mandy


----------



## Tottoabs (30. März 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Den Platz für den Filterkeller hast ja schon abgesteckt  siehe Bild


Nix, das ist der ehemalige Rahmen des Sandkasten meiner Kinder den ich mal gebaut habe.....jetzt ist es Ihr Gemüsebeet


----------



## lotta (30. März 2015)

Hi Mandy,
ich glaube zwar weder an die "alten ", noch an irgendwelche anderen "neuen Götter",
aber die kleinen mittelalterlichen Märkte, 
waren sehr spaßig und die Atmosphäre gefiel uns immer besonders gut.
Bine


----------



## Lyliana (30. März 2015)

Ich finde die Leute dort netter und weniger kommerziell gesteuert als auf den großen Märkten. 
Und, ja, die kleineren sind angenehmer mit Rollstuhl und Hund. Und die Menschen gaffen nicht so arg 

Zu einem eigenen Stand haben wir es noch nicht geschafft. Dort Lagern ist uns zuviel Aufwand da wir in keine der Vorgegebenen Epochen rein passen. Und manche sind so Authentisch-Spießig, die stören sich allen ernstes an einem Rollstuhl.


----------



## muh.gp (30. März 2015)

Hallo Mandy,

also Euer "mittelalterliches" Gewässer passt zu Euch wie "Arsch auf Eimer"! Sorry für die Ausdrucksweise... 

Kann mir richtig vorstellen wie Ihr Euer Lager aufschlagt und den alten Göttern frönt...

Grüße!


----------



## Lyliana (30. März 2015)

*ich muss erstmal richtig lachen* ... zu geil @muh.gp 

besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken lol


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Apr. 2016)

Mal wieder hoch ziehen


----------



## Muschelschubserin (1. Mai 2016)

Schöne Idee
Und das bin ich.....im Tierheim auf Zypern.....


----------



## jolantha (2. Mai 2016)

Ich bin hier auch von irgendwann drin, aber neues Bild gibt es nicht. 
Diese nicht restaurierten Altertumsbilder mag ich nicht


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2016)

Servus Lara

Danke für deinen Dienst an den Tieren  

Und Danke das wir das Gesicht zur Muschelschubserin nun kennen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Teich4You (2. Mai 2016)

Da ich schon einige Zeit hier aktiv bin, mich die meiste Zeit recht wohl fühle, auch ein Bild von mir:
 

Die grauen Haare im Bart bekomme ich immer wenn die Admins mich zurecht rücken, oder ich mich mit tosa streite.


----------



## Mushi (2. Mai 2016)

Na dann...


----------



## tosa (2. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> oder ich mich mit tosa streite.



hi Florian,

aber zumindest hat es zum umplanen gewirkt, finde ich mal toll von dir.... Hut ab....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Mai 2016)

von mir gabs ja seit Jahren nur das winzig kleine Avatar

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 162467
> 
> Die grauen Haare im Bart bekomme ich immer wenn die Admins mich zurecht rücken



Hi Florian,

net, wie bei mir, von alterbedingten Materialscherschließ

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2016)

Na dann von mir auch ein aktuelles ...

  
Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## juerg_we (12. Mai 2016)

Ja Hallöle,
so jetzt hab ich auch mal ein porträt von mir (aber nicht erschrecken)


----------



## Teich4You (12. Mai 2016)

Ich hab mich kurz erschreckt 
Schön das auch noch andere hier teilnehmen.


----------



## Michael H (12. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Schön das auch noch andere hier teilnehmen.


Sind doch schon einige Vertreten .....


----------



## Teich4You (12. Mai 2016)

Dann halt schön das es weiter geht....


----------



## mägi (21. Aug. 2016)

grüezi us de schwiz...

  ich     mein mann josé      lisa

schöne idee macht weiter...grüessli mägi.


----------



## Erin (21. Aug. 2016)

Dann schließ ich mich mal an...
Das Bild ist auf unserem letzten Festivalbesuch entstanden, wie immer schau ich etwas blöd aus der Wäsche, für Fotos bereit stehen ist nicht so meins...


----------



## Daufi (21. Aug. 2016)

Na dann uns auch mal...

Arne
 

und Alex...


----------



## juerg_we (21. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,
na das nimmt ja wieder hier fahrt auf,leider bin ich nicht dünner gewordenlol,(arbeite daran aber es klappt nicht,das essen ist so gut)darum gibts bei mir noch kein neues bild.
super sache 
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## troll20 (21. Aug. 2016)

Ja Jürgen mir geht es genauso, ich pass nur Abschnittsweise aufs Foto.
Hier schon mal ein Anfang 
*.jpg


----------



## Daufi (21. Aug. 2016)

Ich probiers grad mal wieder mit WW, allerdings eher auf der privaten Schiene, App auf dem Handy, Punkte zählen, dass einem einfach mal bewußt wird was man den Tag über so frißt und säuftheul) Und am WE einfach mal nicht so genau hinkucken...
Und da war doch auch noch dieses Ding mit Bewegung und Sport...
Aber hier gehts ja ums vorstellen...
Vielleicht mach ich mal ein Abnehm Thread auf....
Interesse?


----------



## veloxi (21. Aug. 2016)

Und jetzt Icke mit 

meiner Liebsten

I 
  
  
Und der kommt nur manchmal  

Schöne Grüße aus Berlin Pankow


----------



## juerg_we (21. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,
ach was solls arne,wir leben doch alle nur einmal,und ein schlauer mann hat letztes zu mir gesagt, in der summe hat jeder die selben laster .
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Daufi (21. Aug. 2016)

Jürgen da bin ich ja bei Dir, aber jeden Morgen wenn ich nach dem aufstehen die Treppe runter stolpere, es mir ins Kreuz fährt, meine Frau sich beschwert, die Knie nicht mehr so wollen, ich mir vor dem Spiegel überlege dass ich eine größere Körbchengröße als mein Schatz brauche - naja ich glaub sie hat so Dinger gar nicht...., dann zähl ich Punkte...
Aber Du hast Recht, das hat was mit Lebensqualität zu tun....
So jetzt wieder ein paar schöne Bilder...


----------



## ina1912 (21. Aug. 2016)

Veloxi, dit is ja direkt am schloss rheinsberg! Da war ich am Montag auch.... eine sehr schöne Anlage!

Lg ina


----------



## Dudelsax (21. Aug. 2016)

Da ich ja noch zu den "Frischlingen" in diesem Forum gehöre, jetzt auch mal von mir und meinen weiteren Hobbys


----------



## jolantha (22. Aug. 2016)

Schön, Veloxi und Dudelsack, daß Ihr Euch auch vorstellt . 
Arne, 


Daufi schrieb:


> Vielleicht mach ich mal ein Abnehm Thread auf....


schaden kann das nix


----------



## Dudelsax (22. Aug. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Schön, Veloxi und Dudelsack, daß Ihr Euch auch vorstellt .
> Arne,


Jolantha.... Dudelsax und nicht sack
das ist abzuleiten von Saxophon , welches mein Hobby ist und nicht vom Dudelsack so wie ihn die Schotten spielen.


----------



## jolantha (22. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Du Dudel und Sax -- Asche auf mein Haupt, , bin Schnell-und Flüchtigleser.
Ich nehme das " Sack " zurück


----------



## veloxi (22. Aug. 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Veloxi, dit is ja direkt am schloss rheinsberg! Da war ich am Montag auch.... eine sehr schöne Anlage!
> 
> Lg ina


Stimmt, wir haben ein Tag dort verbracht. Abends mit Openair Konzert...toll !
Deine Anlage ist nicht toll...Das
ist Fantasy,fantastisch, einfach toll


----------



## veloxi (22. Aug. 2016)

Ich meine dabei Deine Teichlandschaft...nicht die von Rheinsberg


----------



## Rhabanus (2. Sep. 2016)

Moin, moin,
Zeit, dass ich mich auch mal mit nem Bildchen vorstelle. Bzw. mit einem ohne Schippe und Latzhose.
Hier kann man auch gut erkennen, für was ich brenne. 
Zugegeben, dass linke Bild ist nicht mehr ganz frisch ....

   
Michael


----------



## Teich4You (2. Sep. 2016)

Das hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet, aber nice!


----------



## Dudelsax (2. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Michael,
Kirchenorgel...

Soll ja auch mit Saxophon zusammen harmonieren 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Rhabanus (2. Sep. 2016)

Rhabanus ist immer für eine Übberraschung gut. 

Ralf, lass uns mal ne Impro-Session hinlegen .....


----------



## Dudelsax (2. Sep. 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Ralf, lass uns mal ne Impro-Session hinlegen .....


Yes we can.... wie weit müsste ich denn dafür fahren ?
Deine Orgel kannst du ja schlecht mit zu mir bringen


----------



## Rhabanus (2. Sep. 2016)

Wär im Berliner Speckgürtel. Obwohl ich hier, ausser meiner Übeorgel in meinem Turm, keine wirklich schicke Orgel habe, wo ich regelmäßig zugreifen kann.
Foto ist vom Harz.


----------



## BumbleBee (2. Sep. 2016)

Naja ich hab einen Foto Avatar. Okay,... zugegebenermaßen... dat Dingen ist von 2012.


Update 2016:

     vs.  ... (Achtung, Bankeralarm!)      


      (1. Leidenschaft & Job)

   (2. Leidenschaft & Hobby. Nein. Nicht das Bier. Das Segeln.)



Et voila. Hosen unten.


----------



## Dudelsax (2. Sep. 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Wär im Berliner Speckgürtel.


Upps, das ist für eine Session dann doch ein wenig zu weit für mich ==> 350 km


----------



## mitch (2. Sep. 2016)

Hallo ihr 2 
macht halt die session übers netz ==> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Jam-Sessions-per-Internet-1674184.html


----------



## Rhabanus (3. Sep. 2016)

Hab davon auch schon gehört, mitch.
Ich weiss gar nicht, ob Ralf so große Boxen hat, dass er die 16 Hertz in der Magengegend spürt, wenn ich aufs große C latsche ....



BumbleBee schrieb:


> (1. Leidenschaft & Job)


Mensch Jessy, arbeitest auch in der Luftfahrt?!  (Ich konstruiere die Triebwerke in meinem seriösen Leben - wenn ich mal nicht Teichbau und Musik mache.)


----------



## BumbleBee (3. Sep. 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Ich konstruiere die Triebwerke in meinem seriösen Leben



Yay super!  Wenn ich mir was wünschen dürfte: konstruier doch mal ein verlässliches turbo-Kolbentriebwerk, bei dem die Gemischeinstellung selbstregulierend immer das optimale Verhältnis zwischen Kraftstoff und Luft hervorbringt, abhängig von Höhe und Temperatur, also der Dichte! Wir kaspern immernoch von Hand da rum und bekommen es doch nie optimal hin! Würde ne Menge Sprit sparen und dem Motor ne längere Lebenszeit bescheren.

Und ja, ich bin auch in der Luftfahrt tätig. Ich bin eine von den General Aviation Leibeigenen, die die Hälfte ihrer Arbeitszeit mit Warten verbringen  ....  (Arbeite im Werkverkehr, die Flüge sind "on demand")

Aber wir sind off topic ....


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Sep. 2016)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Et voila. Hosen unten.


Wirklich schöne Fotos von einer schicken Frau. Hoffe das halbe Forum gräbt dich jetzt nicht per PN an.
Und Hosen runter....... besser nicht....komme Grade nach einer Nierenkrebsoperation aus dem Krankenhaus.....Das sieht der Bauch aus als wäre man in Schrot geraten.
Aber das wollen wir hier nicht vertiefen. 


BumbleBee schrieb:


> Aber wir sind off topic ....


----------



## BumbleBee (6. Sep. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wirklich schöne Fotos von einer schicken Frau. Hoffe das halbe Forum gräbt dich jetzt nicht per PN an.



Naaaaa, wir sind ja nicht bei Chat-Roulette  




Tottoabs schrieb:


> ...Grade nach einer Nierenkrebsoperation aus dem Krankenhaus.....



Gute Besserung!!! Alles Gute für Dich!


----------



## S.Hammer (6. Sep. 2016)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Naaaaa, wir sind ja nicht bei Chat-Roulette



Schade


----------



## Patrick K (6. Sep. 2016)

Hi , will auch mal Lieben Gruss Patick


----------



## axel120470 (14. Feb. 2017)

Hallo zusammen.
Habe den Thread gerade erst entdeckt. 
Also das bin ich
 

Und meine kleinen
  

LG
Axel


----------



## Teich4You (14. Feb. 2017)

Neues Jahr, neues Bild


----------



## ina1912 (24. Juni 2017)

moin zusammen! 
hier mal ein brandaktuelles Bild, damit keiner sagen kann, man erkennt uns auf dem profilbild nicht mehr
  

lg Ina


----------



## Anja Thomas (25. Juni 2017)

Hm ja, ich glaub, ich hab auch noch kein Bild hochgeladen. Falls doch, dann hier ein aktuelles.


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Sep. 2017)

......hat sich wohl lange keiner mehr angemeldet was


----------



## Digicat (15. Sep. 2017)

Das I-Net ist Anonymer geworden ... 

Deshalb .... ein anderes Bild von mir

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Sep. 2017)

Auch hübsch, ich finde die Haare sind etwas grauer geworden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Sep. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> die Haare sind etwas grauer geworden.



darum zeige ich auch keine Bilder wenn ich mich mal 2 Wochen net rasiert hab

der Bart ist dann auch nur noch teilweise schwarz und Mann sieht dann net mehr aus wie Mitte dreisig

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (15. Sep. 2017)

Mitte 30 ......  Frank du alter Schmeichler!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Sep. 2017)

na gut,

in 2 1/2 Jahren werde ich zu den dann erreichten 40 stehen


----------



## samorai (15. Sep. 2017)

He Frank!
Mit vierzig bist Du doch noch “würzig“.
 ...Nee der ist besser.


----------



## Digicat (15. Sep. 2017)

He ... ich steh zu meinem Alter ... für 45 sehe ich eh gut aus  ... 

LG
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Sep. 2017)

Lauter Kinder. 

So und nun muss mal bald wieder einer den ganzen Kram hier raus löschen.


----------



## Digicat (15. Sep. 2017)

Leute zeigt mal aktuelle Bilder ... Ron, Totto, Roland, Frank .... dann kann man ja über ein Löschen nachdenken ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## samorai (15. Sep. 2017)

So Helmut, bin noch etwas 54 Lenze alt, viele Bekannte nennen mich auch Starkasten, weil der Glimmstängel unter der __ Nase immer dabei ist.
Jetzt mal ohne!


----------



## Digicat (15. Sep. 2017)

Na das nenne ich mal ein Tempo ...

Danke ... 

LG
Helmut

Ps.: wo sind die anderen Selfies


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Sep. 2017)

Sonnenbrand am Gardasee


----------



## Digicat (15. Sep. 2017)

Na bitte, geht doch ... Gardasee, lange ist es her. Schön ...

Da es gestern vor der Sturmfront noch sehr sonnig und warm war, hat es richtig gut zum Grillen gepaßt.

Die Frisur war nicht Wetterfest ...

  

Prost ....

LG
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Sep. 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Die Frisur war nicht Wetterfest ...


Naja, meine war nicht Wasserfest und dann Luftgetrocknet..... Wenigstens haben wir noch Haare .....bei mir ist jetzt schon ein halbes Jahrhundert.


----------



## Digicat (15. Sep. 2017)

Gratulation zum Runden ... 

Ich lege nächstes Jahr einen 10er drauf.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Sep. 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Gratulation zum Runden ...
> 
> Ich lege nächstes Jahr einen 10er drauf.
> 
> ...


Da liegst du Falsch......ganz am Anfang hatte ich keine Haare


----------



## Digicat (15. Sep. 2017)

Ich auch ... aber es ging ganz schnell mit den Haaren ...

War schon immer auf Wasser fixiert.
 
Gänsehäufel 1961 

LG
Helmut


----------



## Daufi (16. Sep. 2017)

Hab grad auch eines von Wilhelm Busch gefunden...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Sep. 2017)

das ist eines meiner aktuellstes


----------



## axel120470 (16. Sep. 2017)

Jo, Frank . So kenn ich Dich. Wenn Du mal zufällig in der Dillenburger Gegend bist , sag mal Bescheid.


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Feb. 2018)

Schon wieder nix los.....ich mach mal ein bisschen Werbung


----------



## Daufi (26. Feb. 2018)

Bringt net viel, die Werbung....


----------



## jolantha (26. Feb. 2018)

Arne, fällt das nicht schon unter das Vermummungsverbot ??????????????


----------



## Daufi (26. Feb. 2018)

jolantha schrieb:


> Arne, fällt das nicht schon unter das Vermummungsverbot ??????????????



Lieber vermummt, als zerstochen... Die Mädels haben da Wächterinnen rumfliegen, die riechen mich schon auf 10m Entfernung - und nee, Deo, Duschgel oder ähnliches mögen sie gar net....


----------



## marcus18488 (26. Feb. 2018)

Daufi schrieb:


> nd nee, Deo, Duschgel oder ähnliches mögen sie gar net....




Ah, jetzt ist mir klar, warum Imker immer einen Joint rauchen.


----------



## trampelkraut (4. März 2018)

Endlich hat man auch mal ein Bild von mir gemacht!


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Mai 2018)




----------



## Chelmon1 (28. Aug. 2018)

und noch ein Bild von mir.
Vom Urlaub in Kroatien


----------



## Tephrofan (29. Aug. 2018)

das sind wir beide- also links mein Mann Helmut und der mit wenig Haaren meine Geringfügigkeit-


----------



## Buddelfink (30. Aug. 2018)

Familienurlaub in Osttirol - meine wundervolle Frau und meine "Tochter"


----------



## Ichthyosaura (25. Okt. 2018)

Hallo miteinander!
Damit Ihr Euch ein Bild von mir machen könnt, mach ich mal 5 Bilder von mir hier rein...

             

Zwischen den Bildern 1 u 5 liegen nur 60 Jahre....


----------



## Teich4You (16. Apr. 2019)

Hier mal was aktuelles


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Juli 2020)

Hochschieben


----------



## Daufi (18. Juli 2020)

Sind ja doch immer die Gleichen... Mein Papa war mal zu Besuch... Also der rechts...


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Jan. 2021)

Daufi schrieb:


> Sind ja doch immer die Gleichen...


Stimmt.
Möglicherweise sehr viele mit Angst.


----------



## Daufi (19. März 2022)

Alle Jahre wieder...
Nix Neues mehr? Niemand renoviert und geliftet?


----------



## axel120470 (19. März 2022)

Hi Arne,

alles beim Alten, nur ein paar Falten mehr 

VG Axel


----------



## Daufi (19. März 2022)

Ja stimmt, bei mir auch, bin grad am abnehmen...


----------



## DbSam (19. März 2022)

Daufi schrieb:


> bin grad am abnehmen...



Oooch, das ist doch keine Kunst.
Abnehmen klappt sogar ohne den ärgerlichen Jojo-Effekt, was auch relativ einfach durch einen monatlichen Blick auf den Kontostand beweisbar ist.


VG Carsten.


----------



## Lion (19. März 2022)

wäre es nicht einfacher, sein Bild direkt als Profil Bild einzusetzen ?


----------



## axel120470 (19. März 2022)

Einfacher ja, aber nicht jeder möchte ständig gesehen werden


----------



## Lion (19. März 2022)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Einfacher ja, aber nicht jeder möchte ständig gesehen werden


ja, Axel, Du hast recht.
Man möchte auch nicht immer jeden sehen


----------



## Opa Graskop (19. März 2022)

Na gut, ich trau mich mal.
Hier seht ihr den Opa mit seinen 2 größten Leidenschaften,
seiner Frau und Wasser.
 
Aufgenommen vor 2 Monaten.


----------



## axel120470 (19. März 2022)

Ok, wenn sich der Opa traut, dann ich auch
 
Aufgenommen vor 3 Wochen

VG Axel


----------



## Kathrinvdm (19. März 2022)

Ich muss erstmal zum Friseur!


----------



## PeBo (19. März 2022)

Na gut, dann bin ich auch mal mutig.
Das Foto zeigt meine Frau und mich (natürlich bei einer Weinprobe ):
 

Gruß Peter


----------



## axel120470 (19. März 2022)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Ich muss erstmal zum Friseur!


Eine typische Ausrede einer Frau 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 19. März 2022



PeBo schrieb:


> Na gut, dann bin ich auch mal mutig.
> Das Foto zeigt meine Frau und mich (natürlich bei einer Weinprobe ):


Peter , das sollten aber doch relativ aktuelle Fotos hier sein. Du siehst auf dem Foto so jugendlich aus


----------



## PeBo (20. März 2022)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Du siehst auf dem Foto so jugendlich aus


So sehe ich immer aus, wenn ich __ Wein getrunken habe, nennt man auch Weinselig 
Funktioniert umgekehrt auch bei Frauen, die kann man sich sogar Schön trinken


----------



## Daufi (20. März 2022)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Ich muss erstmal zum Friseur!


...der wird völlig überbewertet...


----------



## Biko (20. März 2022)

Na dann stelle ich mich auch mal vor!
Rechts neben mir mein Technologieberater, links die personifizierte Pupertät. 
Rechts vorne meine kleine Biologin und vor mir der Beweis, dass ich es mit ü50 immer noch kann love5


----------



## ICM|Meister (20. März 2022)

Habe leider nur Bilder von mir von hinten im Netz und auf meinem lokalen Rechner aktuell gar keine, da alles auf den Festplatten liegt, die ich gerade nicht zur Hand habe 

Ein Bild von mir und meinem Teich 

Bin neu hier, warte noch auf die Freischaltung meiner Beiträge hier, in denen ich mich u.a. vorstelle.


----------



## Turbo (20. März 2022)

Da mache ich doch auch mal mit.
 
Beim wandern oder so….


----------



## Bunzi (9. Sep. 2022)

Dat bin ick mit meinem Herzschrittmacher


----------



## troll20 (10. Sep. 2022)

Hallo Nachbar, 
Irgend woher kenn ich das Gesicht


----------



## Elvira B. (10. Sep. 2022)

Hier sind wir durch schöne Tal der Weißen Elster gewandert


----------

